# 1 test cyp (DHB)



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Sup fellas! So just started my blast and decided to include 1 test Cyp (DHB) just for the hell of it. Not commonly used but heard it's comparable to EQ but more powerful.

Just after experiences? Who has used it? How were the results?

btw my cycle is...

test e - 500mg ew

1 test cyp - 500mg ew

deca - 600mg ew

proviron - 50mg Ed


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope you enjoy pip.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

sen said:


> Hope you enjoy pip.


 I've heard the pleasures lol. Have you used it yourself? I'd have hoped you would outline your experience with the compound if you have? Or are you regurgitating pip stories...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wh33lz said:


> I've heard the pleasures lol. Have you used it yourself? I'd have hoped you would outline your experience with the compound if you have? Or are you regurgitating pip stories...


 There's a couple who have used it within the past few weeks and have reported ridiculous pip. Believe it or don't, it makes no difference to me but make sure you come back and tell us your pip stories when you've tried it.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Never heard of this compound unti now.

just read this , you may have seen it ? It's pretty comprehensive .

https://www.eroids.com/og/intermediate-cycles/cycle-1-testosterone-cypionate-trial-run

i think il try to source some and give it a go , have you felt any psychological sides yet ?

i get really anxious and can't sleep on bold/EQ at anything over 1-1.5gram , this might be different .


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

sen said:


> Hope you enjoy pip.


 fookin too true, i could not walk for 4 days, lol , time before that i pinned left pec and golf ball sized lump under armpit


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

On my second week, deffo some pip but nowhere near as bad as when i first pinned. this is my second cycle.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Glosss said:


> On my second week, deffo some pip but nowhere near as bad as when i first pinned. this is my second cycle.


 Which lab you using?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

barksie said:


> fookin too true, i could not walk for 4 days, lol , time before that i pinned left pec and golf ball sized lump under armpit


 You get much pip off other s**t like test, tren etc?


----------



## Sleipner (Mar 8, 2017)

edit : 1 test cyp DHB not the same as classic OG test cypionate?, if not I am mistaken and getting old haha

and about anxiety on boldanone I know alot of people feel that personally i have no problems with that on boldanone, tren tho above /around 400mg's aweek gives me insane insomnia, but running tren at 100-200mg's/ week for long cycles 16-20 weeks gave no issues and very good quality gains that also where very easy to maintain when cruising on test proviron only.

Personally I preferred testosterone decaonate 1/week blasting with short acting mast/tren/prop VAR/Dbol

Since If going on long cycles decaonate only requires 1 stab / week and after 6-10 weeks the test levels accumulate and peak higher old information so might not be valid from newer research.

Also Deca as AAS keeps reforming in the bloodstream and increases chalk buildup in arteries compared to other AAS such as Boldanone or tren I kept away from it but it is a lovely AAS for fullness and joints, just take regular bloodtests.

Proviron looks very good since it enhances the potency of the Test, the combo of test Cyp and enathanate personally I would run one or the other cypionate preferred due to marginally longer halflife so I would be running 1000-1200mg cyp/ week instead, at 1200mg/ week the my body basically explodes and starts shedding fat like crazy and adding muscles so i had to eat all the time.

But everyone reacts different.

All in all not a bad cycle at all, just sharing my personal history.

My best cycles were 200-600mg test, 1000-1400mg Boldanen/week 40-60mg's VAR with 200mg Tren / week Aromasin, and proviron.

expensive cycles yes but I had very good connections a many years ago

My body loves VAR and boldanone, and the low test dosages with VAR and Boldanone gave very hard but significant gains.

also I ran 10mg's dbol 10-12 weeks with breaks just for fullness and some added gains.

and My bloodtests were "ace" according to my docs.

my 2 cents, as I said not at all a bad cycle, intresting to read how people react so wildly differently on different compunds.

Would be very intresting to follow your results on that cycle.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Never heard of this compound unti now.
> 
> just read this , you may have seen it ? It's pretty comprehensive .
> 
> ...


 Great read that mate!!!

Nothing yet bud but only pinned it twice. Pip is there but nothing like I was expecting! I'm using TM's dosed at 100mg/ml


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Glosss said:


> On my second week, deffo some pip but nowhere near as bad as when i first pinned. this is my second cycle.


 Of DHB I assume?


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

One thing I have noticed is it's quite sludgey which is weird. If you turn vial upside down The oil is is slimey on the base of the vial. Heating it up seems to work


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Wh33lz said:


> One thing I have noticed is it's quite sludgey which is weird. If you turn vial upside down The oil is is slimey on the base of the vial. Heating it up seems to work


 Yeah i always warm it up, might be why i dont get as bad pip...


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

sen said:


> Which lab you using?


 Tm mate


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Wh33lz said:


> Of DHB I assume?


 Nah, second cycle total, dont want to use aromatising compounds really, sensitive to estrogen, ill stick to 500 test and non aromatising stuff.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Glosss said:


> Nah, second cycle total, dont want to use aromatising compounds really, sensitive to estrogen, ill stick to 500 test and non aromatising stuff.


 DHB doesn't convert but test does mate lol


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Wh33lz said:


> DHB doesn't convert but test does mate lol


 Yeah ofc, i know my sweetspot with my estrogen on 500 test a week and 125 a week when cruising, i dont want to add in anything to add extra estrogen is what i meant


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Glosss said:


> Yeah ofc, i know my sweetspot with my estrogen on 500 test a week and 125 a week when cruising, i dont want to add in anything to add extra estrogen is what i meant


 Any psychological sides to talk about ?


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Bump for more experiences with this compound I'm sure a few have run it!


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Old n fat said:


> Any psychological sides to talk about ?


 Not really, ive taken 'other' stuff so pretty good when it comes to being monged lol. i feel a little warmer i think, apart from that not much, only week 2


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Glosss said:


> Not really, ive taken 'other' stuff so pretty good when it comes to being monged lol. i feel a little warmer i think, apart from that not much, only week 2


 I hope it's better for me than Eq because I can hear the s**t in my system (must be blood pressure ) my ears are effected by it right now !


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

sen said:


> Which lab you using?


 SG m8


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Waste of time, the pip renders you useless unless you inject in incredibily tiny tiny amounts


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

S123 said:


> Waste of time, the pip renders you useless unless you inject in incredibily tiny tiny amounts


 I injected 1 ml, then 2ml then 3 1/2 ml in one go to see how that pip was, just heated it up and pushed it in as fast as itll go.

Pip wasnt even that bad, you guys must be a bunch of pussies hahahaha


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Glosss said:


> I injected 1 ml, then 2ml then 3 1/2 ml in one go to see how that pip was, just heated it up and pushed it in as fast as itll go.
> 
> Pip wasnt even that bad, you guys must be a bunch of pussies hahahaha





S123 said:


> Waste of time, the pip renders you useless unless you inject in incredibily tiny tiny amounts


 I have to say mate pip has not been that bad. Leads me to believe labs have tried to suspend it in high dosages of carrier oils as it's not exactly a mass produced steroid. TM and SG seem to have it bang on. Don't get me wrong there is pip but I can still train and not incapacitated lol.


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Wh33lz said:


> I have to say mate pip has not been that bad. Leads me to believe labs have tried to suspend it in high dosages of carrier oils as it's not exactly a mass produced steroid. TM and SG seem to have it bang on. Don't get me wrong there is pip but I can still train and not incapacitated lol.


 Completely agree with this, i pin test n deca i dont feel a damm thing, i pin this and you can feel it, wierdly it makes me feel im more 'on cycle' and train harder


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Any mental side appeared yet guys ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wh33lz said:


> I have to say mate pip has not been that bad. Leads me to believe labs have tried to suspend it in high dosages of carrier oils as it's not exactly a mass produced steroid. TM and SG seem to have it bang on. Don't get me wrong there is pip but I can still train and not incapacitated lol.


 I think pip is massively overstated (if that's the right word to use) on this forum as a whole.

See loads of threads about crippling pip but it's less than 1 in 100 jabs when I get any pip worth mentioning and I've tried lots of labs.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

sen said:


> I think pip is massively overstated (if that's the right word to use) on this forum as a whole.
> 
> See loads of threads about crippling pip but it's less than 1 in 100 jabs when I get any pip worth mentioning and I've tried lots of labs.


 I used dhb in dose 250/ml and it was a killer, I can survive any pain but I was more concerned about tennis ball size lumps which last for one and half week after injections.

I will be happy to try new tm dhb 100mg/ml should be much better but lots of pinning


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

gregstm said:


> I used dhb in dose 250/ml and it was a killer, I can survive any pain but I was more concerned about tennis ball size lumps which last for one and half week after injections.
> 
> I will be happy to try new tm dhb 100mg/ml should be much better but lots of pinning


 The TM stuff is good to go. Struggles to hold though but boil it for 2 minutes and no issue. I'm shooting 2.5ml twice a week mixed with other compounds pip has not been that much of an issue. A side effect I've not had before though is extreme anxiety!! Benzodiazepines are even struggling to fight it off but I'm going to persevere


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Wh33lz said:


> The TM stuff is good to go. Struggles to hold though but boil it for 2 minutes and no issue. I'm shooting 2.5ml twice a week mixed with other compounds pip has not been that much of an issue. A side effect I've not had before though is extreme anxiety!! Benzodiazepines are even struggling to fight it off but I'm going to persevere





Wh33lz said:


> The TM stuff is good to go. Struggles to hold though but boil it for 2 minutes and no issue. I'm shooting 2.5ml twice a week mixed with other compounds pip has not been that much of an issue. A side effect I've not had before though is extreme anxiety!! Benzodiazepines are even struggling to fight it off but I'm going to persevere


 @Old n fat


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Wh33lz said:


> @Old n fat


 Thanks man , I think il skip it , Ive been psycho for the last 2 months And not had a nights sleep in 9 weeks , im having to smash loads of meds just to get a couple of hours kip and that's Just of eq and this stuff is meant to be a more hardcore version .

i really wanted them dbol pumps that are suggested as one of the effects ..


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

S123 said:


> Waste of time, the pip renders you useless unless you inject in incredibily tiny tiny amounts


 Not At 100mg Shots It Dont.

Gym Partner Currently Running Dunning Labs DHB At 100mg Per ML. He Can Tell His Has Injected But Its Not A Bother. Space Dosages Out, Problem Solved. He Did Say It Crashes Often If Cold, But Goes Right Back In With Heat.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Thanks man , I think il skip it , Ive been psycho for the last 2 months And not had a nights sleep in 9 weeks , im having to smash loads of meds just to get a couple of hours kip and that's Just of eq and this stuff is meant to be a more hardcore version .
> 
> i really wanted them dbol pumps that are suggested as one of the effects ..


 Is that just from EQ dude? Why don't you drop it mate? My combo of choice for sleep currently is 1mg clonazepam and 10mg ambien, knocks me straight out. I'm only in week 5 strength is coming on now I'm hoping the mental sides have peaked as I can just about manage with meds atm but anything gets worse I will drop it.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

AsItIs said:


> Not At 100mg Shots It Dont.
> 
> Gym Partner Currently Running Dunning Labs DHB At 100mg Per ML. He Can Tell His Has Injected But Its Not A Bother. Space Dosages Out, Problem Solved. He Did Say It Crashes Often If Cold, But Goes Right Back In With Heat.


 I think pip issues arise from ugls that have struggled to get it to hold tbh. I'm getting on fine with it. It does crash but like you said heat and its g2g


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Wh33lz said:


> One thing I have noticed is it's quite sludgey which is weird. If you turn vial upside down The oil is is slimey on the base of the vial. Heating it up seems to work


 DHB is known for crashing. So if the vial contents are not clear I would always advise heating it up.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> I think pip issues arise from ugls that have struggled to get it to hold tbh. I'm getting on fine with it. It does crash but like you said heat and its g2g


 I Think If It Didnt Crash Id Be Concerned.

Stick It In The Fridge, No Crash = Bunk DHB


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys what about anxiety with it ? thanks a lot


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Wh33lz said:


> I think pip issues arise from ugls that have struggled to get it to hold tbh. I'm getting on fine with it. It does crash but like you said heat and its g2g


 How's the DHB going? Did you use SG?


----------



## InsideOutside (Jan 21, 2017)

First week using SG DHB and f**k me this PIP in the glutes is insane!

running SG test e also so 500 test and 400 DHB.

i was considering upping the DHB to 600 but it may just cripple me 100%

there is no way this stuff could go into my quads or Delts lol.

Leg training with PIP is also pretty nasty


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

InsideOutside said:


> *First week using SG DHB and f**k me this PIP in the glutes is insane!*
> 
> *running SG test e also so 500 test and 400 DHB.*
> 
> ...


 I had really bad pip with SG but none at all with TM.


----------



## A1x (Aug 29, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get dhb in Leeds, West Yorkshire?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

A1x said:


> Does anyone know where I can get dhb in Leeds, West Yorkshire?


 Yeah you know where the big post office is? Go past there to the island, then take a left your 4th house down on the right.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah you know where the big post office is? Go past there to the island, then take a left your 4th house down on the right.


 Thought it was 5th house on the left.....

No wonder the woman who answered the door looked at me stupid when i asked for some dbol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

bornagod said:


> Thought it was 5th house on the left.....
> 
> No wonder the woman who answered the door looked at me stupid when i asked for some dbol


 Ow she's a c**t mate just ignore her....


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Ow she's a c**t mate just ignore her....


 Long walk back to leeds for me then..........f<ck!


----------



## lewibnb (Oct 5, 2009)

Pip was hit and miss for me. some shots gave a 3 day limp, others nothing at all.

the gains in my opinion were worth the pip. gave me a nice fullness and worked really well along side primo.

i do struggle with anxiety on many compounds, especially eq, but with dhb, my mood and headspace was in the best place. probably for the way my head felt, this was the best drug ive ever taken, of course, the primo running alongside may have also contributed to the well being. but thumbs up on DHB for me.

warming the vial is essential. at 100mg per ml is will be crashing daily, unless some other solvent other than the regular format has been used. so a good heat up, shake etc, and it seemed to really help getting it through tissue.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

lewibnb said:


> Pip was hit and miss for me. some shots gave a 3 day limp, others nothing at all.
> 
> the gains in my opinion were worth the pip. gave me a nice fullness and worked really well along side primo.
> 
> ...


 What you run your dhb and primo at mate?


----------



## lewibnb (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> What you run your dhb and primo at mate?


 Well the intention was to run the Primo at a gram a week, but tbh it was just too many shots, i ended up dropping it to 500mg per week.

DHB was at 400mg per week if i remember correctly.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

lewibnb said:


> Well the intention was to run the Primo at a gram a week, but tbh it was just too many shots, i ended up dropping it to 500mg per week.
> 
> DHB was at 400mg per week if i remember correctly.


 Funny you should say that Sg just put out a primo e at 200mg.


----------



## lewibnb (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Funny you should say that Sg just put out a primo e at 200mg.


 really?!!

thats a very welcome addition to the market then!


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

lewibnb said:


> Well the intention was to run the Primo at a gram a week, but tbh it was just too many shots, i ended up dropping it to 500mg per week.
> 
> DHB was at 400mg per week if i remember correctly.


 do you had any rbc issues? more like..pretty low rbc compared to any cycle before? in the past years using aas I had to donate regulary.

now since starting to use dhb in early feb/march I was still within in range with 46 ..last bloods done just some weeks ago. with just 1 donation between..

my normal value before every donation was around 50-52 in the past..

dunno seems just weird to me. googling at the moment if anyone experienced the same.


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

How much Test and DHB you all running ? I tried 500 Sus and 700 DHB the 1st wk but was too much for me so gonna try a lower dose around 4-500 DHB, feel great now though was just a bit fatigued and achey


----------



## MarkRippetoe (Mar 10, 2018)

TRT + 400 DHB


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cheers Mark that seems to be what most are running ;-)


----------



## Dazhy (Sep 7, 2017)

IS SG DHB GOOD?


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

CarpeDiem76 said:


> How much Test and DHB you all running ? I tried 500 Sus and 700 DHB the 1st wk but was too much for me so gonna try a lower dose around 4-500 DHB, feel great now though was just a bit fatigued and achey


 settled with 600mg dhb! With 300mg Test, 600mg Mast and 200mg tren (yeah..wanted to have a break from tren but a cycle ain't a cycle with out tren :whistling: )


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

JakobJuice said:


> settled with 600mg dhb! With 300mg Test, 600mg Mast and 200mg tren (yeah..wanted to have a break from tren but a cycle ain't a cycle with out tren :whistling: )


 That sounds a good cycle, no more 19nors for me though, loving just Test and Dhb so will stick with this from now on, apart from Gh and Slin that is ;-)


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

CarpeDiem76 said:


> How much Test and DHB you all running ? I tried 500 Sus and 700 DHB the 1st wk but was too much for me so gonna try a lower dose around 4-500 DHB, feel great now though was just a bit fatigued and achey


 What was too much? The pip or the gains?


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

Deltz123 said:


> What was too much? The pip or the gains?


 The pip is insane but with me it goes after a few hrs so can handle that, was just feeling tired and achy all week the 1st week but have felt awesome since


----------



## Novacek (Jul 21, 2018)

I was underwent abscess operation in leg:

In appliacation day it was without pain.

Next four days i had high temperature (42).

Another day i cant sleep due to pain and after two weeks i must go immediately on surgery.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Novacek said:


> I was underwent abscess operation in leg:
> 
> In appliacation day it was without pain.
> 
> ...


 Damn 42 is freaking high. So after almost 2 weeks you had a surgery? All due to the dhb?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Deltz123 said:


> Damn 42 is freaking high. So after almost 2 weeks you had a surgery? All due to the dhb?


 Hardly say due to dhb mate, people have had abscesses from every type of steroids.

lots of factors could be why, the actual compound being injected not one of them.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Hardly say due to dhb mate, people have had abscesses from every type of steroids.
> 
> lots of factors could be why, the actual compound being injected not one of them.


 That's what I thought too.

how are you doing with dhb?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Deltz123 said:


> That's what I thought too.
> 
> how are you doing with dhb?


 Not started yet mate, got another 10 weeks of a cruise looking forward to it tho going to run

600mg test e weeks 1 - 12

600mg dhb weeks 1 - 12

600mg npp weeks 1 - 8

450mg tren ace weeks 8 - 12

50mg prov a day threw out

50mg a day mk threw out

4iu gh 5 days a week threw out

want to try insulin properly for first time aswel month on month off, dunno amounts yet need to research.

10 weeks out tho!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Not started yet mate, got another 10 weeks of a cruise looking forward to it tho going to run
> 
> 600mg test e weeks 1 - 12
> 
> ...


 id run humalog or novorapid at 10iu post wo only for the first month then take 4 weeks off (personally id drop the MK during this time also) and run lantus at 50iu (work up to this) for the last month with the tren in there

on the whole its a solid cycle though, id really slam the carbs as hard as you can for the whole cycle, drink them intra wo also for the added kcals if youre struggling to put on the weight just get as much dextrose as you can in without bloating you intra wo

ive come to the conclusion now that id rather consume 5000calories with higher carbs and lower fats than i would 6000 of a shittier carb source and higher fats 
the quality of the weight you put on really focusing on decent carbohydrates is much better than dirty bulking imo

i think when your diet becomes pure filth its time to kick it in the head and accept youre done bulking as pushing it any further just ends up being more fat and water than anything else


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> id run humalog or novorapid at 10iu post wo only for the first month then take 4 weeks off (personally id drop the MK during this time also) and run lantus at 50iu (work up to this) for the last month with the tren in there
> 
> on the whole its a solid cycle though, id really slam the carbs as hard as you can for the whole cycle, drink them intra wo also for the added kcals if youre struggling to put on the weight just get as much dextrose as you can in without bloating you intra wo
> 
> ...


 Novorapid for first month, month brake then Lantus for last month mate?

whats the difference between dextrose and maltodextrin bud?

And you would have a 4 week mk brake in middle of cycle?

will use the cycle support threwout and glycomax threwout

just priced it all up as I've already started ordering bits in


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Novorapid for first month, month brake then Lantus for last month mate?
> 
> *yes, one month of novorapid post workout only, month no insulin at all, last month lantus
> 
> ...


 answered in* bold* ^^^

watch the prices man, you know how they are on here, id prob remove it just in case

EDIT - get a small bag of dextrose before you get a big one and see how 50g sits with you

if its bloating you like mad and you feel sluggish during your workouts then dont bother with it

also grab some creatine, i like 5-20g a day on insulin 
with rapid i use 20g in my post slin shake and 5g on off days from slin and with lantus i just take 20g first thing every day


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> answered in* bold* ^^^
> 
> watch the prices man, you know how they are on here, id prob remove it just in case


 Brilliant help as always mate I'll screen shot and save, deleted end of first message but wasn't specific prices of anything but just incase


----------

